# How to make bows M'lady's bows



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

If any of you make bows, do you make them stiffened or soft? I am wondering, and if you stiffen them what do you use? I have looked at M'lady's bows and wondered, are hers stiffened or soft?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am pretty sure Marj stiffens her bows, as do most others. They will last pretty much a lifetime I hear! I don't know which specific product she uses.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> I am pretty sure Marj stiffens her bows, as do most others. They will last pretty much a lifetime I hear! I don't know which specific product she uses.


If it were me ... I would ask Marj directly. I know she makes gorgeous and unique bows. I'm just thinking about the vendor fees and time she spends to make her beautiful creations. So, if she wants to share any tips I think it's only fair to ask her first ... But, again, just my personal thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> If it were me ... I would ask Marj directly. I know she makes gorgeous and unique bows. I'm just thinking about the vendor fees and time she spends to make her beautiful creations. So, if she wants to share any tips I think it's only fair to ask her first ... But, again, just my personal thoughts.


 

:goodpost: I agree


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I did not mean for this to take away from her. I was given some bows and they are soft and do not look like hers. I was jsut wondering if anyone could tell me how to stiffen some already made bows???? I was told hers are the best and last forever, so I figured I could maybe treat mine..I AM SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYONE!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sophiesmama said:


> I did not mean for this to take away from her. I was given some bows and they are soft and do not look like hers. I was jsut wondering if anyone could tell me how to stiffen some already made bows???? I was told hers are the best and last forever, so I figured I could maybe treat mine..I AM SORRY IF I OFFENDED ANYONE!!


 
No Lisa you didn't offend me, but you should ask Marj, she's a wonderful lady


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lisa, many years ago (long before I joined SM) I found bow making directions on the internet. They showed a picture of a completed bow sitting on a wooden base with two little dowels sticking up. That was the "frame" they used for shaping and then spraying the bow. Craft stores like Michael's and Jo Ann's sell spray on fabric stiffener. If you can figure out how to make yourself a little frame then stop in to your local craft store and buy the stiffening spray. One word of warning -- do not try to stiffen the bow with hairspray. I tried that one time with a navy blue bow that was getting limp and the hairspray left a white film on the bow when it dried. Now I just throw out my old limp bows and buy new ones ... :embarrassed:
BTW, all of my bows are stiffened.


----------



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted to thank this post for introducing me to Marj's bows!! I'd never heard of her before but just looked at her website and I don't think I've ever seen cuter bows!!! The only problem is there's so many- how to choose?? :blink: I think I want all of them and I don't even have my little baby yet! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mary and I make them alike. I use fabric stiffener. You can buy it at any craft store. People have been making those bows for over 30 years so don't feel you offended anyone.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lunasmom said:


> Just wanted to thank this post for introducing me to Marj's bows!! I'd never heard of her before but just looked at her website and I don't think I've ever seen cuter bows!!! The only problem is there's so many- how to choose?? :blink: I think I want all of them and I don't even have my little baby yet! :HistericalSmiley:


I know, aren't Marj's bows the cutesy ever?! If you have an outfit and need a bow to coordinate, she will also do custom bows. You just have to send her a photo of the outfit. She is amazing at making matching bows!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There is a website that makes bows that has plans for a DIY version. The page is not complete yet, but she had an email contact for more information:

Do It Yourself - Make Your Own Dog Bows : Dog Bows, Quality Dog Bows - Yorkie, Maltese, Shih Tzu - by BowBiz

I thought this was interesting. I have made my own bows and instead of dowels I found that straws (drinking straws of various sizes) worked better for me. I could manipulate the straws better. I am not sure what product the talented folks like Marj or Carrie (DoggyBow.com) or Susan (BowBizDogBows) use but I did find that some of those fabric stiffeners seem to make the bows seem "crusty". If I had more time I would make more of my own bows, but the pros do a better job than I can do.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Mary and I make them alike. I use fabric stiffener. You can buy it at any craft store. People have been making those bows for over 30 years so don't feel you offended anyone.


 
Brit, new siggy? If that's your Kindle how do you ever get any reading done?? And speaking of bows, I think you need to make Cosy a bow with a little book button on it so that the two of you can sit and read your Kindle together. :wub:


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys..you all are the best ever.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! Mary, yes, that's my Kindle (avec Cosy). Cheap little pink cover from Amazon for $10. Skin by Invisibledefenders. 
Straws work really well too! I have one sitting here with straws in it waiting to dry right now. If you're into making your own, you can find the little theme buttons and charms online and at Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


----------

